# Green River float



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

My buddy and I took our first DIY float down the Green River A Section yesterday! We took his Flycraft boat and spent 8 hours on the river during pretty low flows that have been happening lately. River was beautiful and we made it down without any incidents. Pretty good for two dudes that were rowing a river for the first time. We both have experience rowing on still water but this was a new adventure and we are hooked. 

The fishing was slow for us but we threw streamers most the day and took turns rowing the boat, which was the fun part for both of us this trip!

I got a good brown and lost a large rainbow on the streamer rig. We stopped and euro nymphed a couple spots for some browns and found half a dozen rainbows with the euro setup. Overall a huge success!!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good on you guys.
If you think fishing is fun don't get addicted to white water. Not that the two don't mix.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Fly crafts are sure awesome little boats. And that canyon is as cool as it gets for many reasons.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

The fly craft was very impressive. The person upfront fishing can stand and cast just as easily as in a drift boat. Maneuvering the boat took little effort for the person rowing. It handled all the rapids perfectly and with two grown adults, cooler of beverages, and quite a bit of gear, it never once felt like we were unstable. 

We were fighting over the oars instead of fighting to fish! It was a fun adventure. We will likely plan to float A, B, and C sometime next season.


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Nice! I fished the A section earlier this month with a guide. It was awesome! Those Flycrafts look pretty sweet.


----------



## JojoKalma71 (Mar 3, 2020)

middlefork said:


> Good on you guys.
> If you think fishing is fun don't get addicted to white water. Not that the two don't mix.


I really love fishing for its quiet calm atmosphere from the shore


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

It's a fun float, I've done it a number of times in my 9' pontoon. I've even done it when the weather dictated that I probably shouldn't have.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Loved rowing the Green. Just sold our Hyde Low Pro. It will be missed.


----------

